# Brockwell Park Firework Display -  Saturday 5th November 2011



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

From last years thread:




Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just in case anyone didn't know, the Lambeth fireworks are at Brockwell this year. Next year will be Streatham's turn. They're alternating. I'm happy about that. Would have been pissed off if they gave them to Clapham again


So good to have the fireworks display back at Brockwell Park for 2011 after a year off, and the 5th of November falls on Saturday this year which is a bonus. Personally I am looking forward to this greatly


----------



## Dooby (Sep 22, 2011)

Well done on being arsed to do this.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Dooby said:


> Well done on being arsed to do this.



Look at how full my life is


----------



## Dooby (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Look at how full my life is


Right now I can't construct a sentence without dribbling. You're over achieving frankly.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm already getting excited!






http://www.urban75.org/blog/guy-faw...-for-brockwell-park-on-the-5th-november-2011/


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

How come my post about the fireworks is on a new thread?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How come my post about the fireworks is on a new thread?



You inspired me


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2011)

I might take something warm and mulled in a thermos


----------



## nagapie (Sep 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Can't wait!



How you going to prevent the little one from being kept awake? Take her with?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You inspired me



oh


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2011)

nagapie said:


> How you going to prevent the little one from being kept awake? Take her with?



Yes - we'll take her along, she won't sleep through that outside her bedroom window and I'm hoping it will be a nice family evening out.  She might hate it though and get scared - I hope not!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes - we'll take her along, she won't sleep through that outside her bedroom window and I'm hoping it will be a nice family evening out. She might hate it though and get scared - I hope not!



Show her some videos of fireworks to get her used to them


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Show her some videos of fireworks to get her used to them



I shall get my video player and firework video collection out!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

Let some fireworks off at home to get her used to them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I shall get my video player and firework video collection out!



I used to video London NYE on BBC1 so I could watch the fireworks when I crawled home in the early hours of the morning.  Maybe someone else was as sad as me.

Find some films where they show fireworks


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2011)

I wonder if the soup entrepreneurs will be there this year. Not sure if anyone else saw them (or are them) but it looked like they had dragged up a large pan/urn of homemade soup and were flogging plastic cups of it on the side of the path. I never had the soup but am sure their paperwork was all on order


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I shall get my video player and firework video collection out!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if the soup entrepreneurs will be there this year. Not sure if anyone else saw them (or are them) but it looked like they had dragged up a large pan/urn of homemade soup and were flogging plastic cups of it on the side of the path. I never had the soup but am sure their paperwork was all on order



According to Lambeth's website, there will be stalls this year


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I used to video London NYE on BBC1 so I could watch the fireworks when I crawled home in the early hours of the morning. Maybe someone else was as sad as me.
> 
> Find some films where they show fireworks



If it's anything like most previous years (although admittedly there has been some improvement recently) she will be more than acquainted with fireworks by the time the display comes around.


----------



## Stig (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm... Brockwell Park or my mum's village fireworks? That's going to be a toughie.

eta toughie doesn't look right, how about tuffy?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

This week 

The event opens 4pm, fireworks at 8pm

Timeout listing below:



> Lambeth Council's fireworks take place in Brockwell Park this year and celebrate the bicentenary of Brockwell Hall, now a Grade II listed building. The fireworks will be set to music from the last 200 years and a funfair and stalls, food and mulled wine will be available from 4pm. No sparklers, fireworks for personal use or Chinese lanterns will be allowed into the park.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

> No sparklers....will be allowed into the park.



Health and safety gone mad, I tell ye.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2011)

and completely unenforceable...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

editor said:


> Health and safety gone mad, I tell ye.





Brixton Hatter said:


> and completely unenforceable...



I remember at the last display we had some sparklers and ended up giving lots away. Not sure if they were banned that time or not.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2011)

People ignored the sparkler ban when i was last there two years ago.

Whatever you do, don't drive - signs up already restricting parking.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

First they came for the sparklers....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Pissed off that I'm going to miss this


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pissed off that I'm going to miss this


There's always next year.  And if it's any consolation (probably not) I'll probably not be able to get there either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Greebo said:


> There's always next year. And if it's any consolation (probably not) I'll probably not be able to get there either.



It won't be there at Brockwell next year.  It'll be at Streatham.

I missed it at Clapham last year 'cos there was no way I wanted to go there.  That's two years in a row.

Wonder if there's any displays in Peckham?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

What idiot put this map of fireworks displays without checking it?  

http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/london-fireworks-displays.aspx

Anyone know anywhere near to Peckham on the way back to Brixton that will have a display?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

FFS!  And I'm going to miss the Lord Mayor's Fireworks


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It won't be there at Brockwell next year. It'll be at Streatham.<snip>


Well, I'll definitely miss that one then.  But this year, just 10 minutes or so across the bloody park and I still probably won't get there.  Or if I do, it'll be on my own.  Again.  

Sorry, Minnie, I know you'll be missing the firework display because of going to Ireland and it's not exactly the time you'd've chosen if things were different.  S'not fair! <stamps foot>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Well, I'll definitely miss that one then. But this year, just 10 minutes or so across the bloody park and I still probably won't get there. Or if I do, it'll be on my own. Again.
> 
> Sorry, Minnie, I know you'll be missing the firework display because of going to Ireland and it's not exactly the time you'd've chosen if things were different. S'not fair! <stamps foot>



I won't be in Ireland then, I'll be at a mass for a friend who died a few weeks ago.

How long does mass last?  Think it starts at 6.30.  Wondering if we could get back to Brockwell for 8.00pm?

Will be in Ireland for the Lord Mayor's one though which we would have watched out the window 

Can't you nab another urbanite to meet up with?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I won't be in Ireland then, I'll be at a mass for a friend who died a few weeks ago.
> 
> How long does mass last? Think it starts at 6.30. Wondering if we could get back to Brockwell for 8.00pm?


Sorry for your loss.  No idea, never was RC.  You might, with luck and a following wind.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Will be in Ireland for the Lord Mayor's one though which we would have watched out the window


Oh well, there's always the new year fireworks on telly, if nothing else.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't you nab another urbanite to meet up with?


I doubt it, anyway it wouldn't be the same.  It's okay, annoying, but bearable.  Just have to play it by ear on Saturday I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Sorry for your loss. No idea, never was RC. You might, with luck and a following wind.
> 
> Oh well, there's always the new year fireworks on telly, if nothing else.
> 
> I doubt it, anyway it wouldn't be the same. It's okay, annoying, but bearable. Just have to play it by ear on Saturday I think.



Massive shock as he was only 45, and couldn't attend funeral as he was flown back to Ireland. 

Yep, looks like we're only going to see the NYE ones this year, and knowing my luck, we'll miss those, but I always video NYE fireworks anyway 

Sorry you can't make them either.  Obviously you're not near enough that you can view them out of your window?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry you can't make them either. Obviously you're not near enough that you can view them out of your window?


Wrong angle, unless I take a sledgehammer to the long wall, and add a picture window by Saturday - nah!   Plus, this estate has screening mounds blocking a direct view through to the park.  <shrug>  Just have to see how fit VP is to be left on the day.  Might be okayish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Wrong angle, unless I take a sledgehammer to the long wall, and add a picture window by Saturday - nah!  Plus, this estate has screening mounds blocking a direct view through to the park. <shrug> Just have to see how fit VP is to be left on the day. Might be okayish.



Same problem here.  Block of flats to the right blocking the views, yet we can see dozens of displays all over London, just not the one we want to see 

Actually got pretty good views of the Brockwell Park ones from Blenheim Gardens last year

Still, it's just not the same watching them without the person you want to be watching them with


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2011)

6:30 mass should be done by 7:30 - really more like 7:20 - but tough to get back from Peckham in that time unless you're cycling - which I guess you aren't?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> 6:30 mass should be done by 7:30 - really more like 7:20 - but tough to get back from Peckham in that time unless you're cycling - which I guess you aren't?



No, but doable in a taxi maybe?  And which entrance would be best for a taxi that involves the shortest walk to the fireworks?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2011)

_maybe_ doable but the roads will be _really_ busy especially around the park.  If you're coming from Peckham you're best getting out at the HH entrance even though you'll be at the bottom - rather than the (preferable) top of the park simply because I reckon that by the time you try and get around the other side to either the Brailsford or Tulse Hill entrance you'll be pushing it for time.  They usually let them off just upwards of the tree circle so it's best to be up on the ridge running from the hall along to the BMX track - and then you can see the fireworks over the rest of London's skyline too - but obv you'll see them from the bottom end too.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, but doable in a taxi maybe? And which entrance would be best for a taxi that involves the shortest walk to the fireworks?


Stopping is a bit of an issue - how about the lido carpark, or actually the top of the drive that becomes the lido carpark cos you're in the park at that point?

So, CHL, up Shakespeare Rd and fiddle around.... avoids HH.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Stopping is a bit of an issue - how about the lido carpark, or actually the top of the drive that becomes the lido carpark cos you're in the park at that point?
> 
> So, CHL, up Shakespeare Rd and fiddle around.... avoids HH.



Yeah, only problem being that we'd need to drop someone off in Brixton Hill first.  Think we'd really be pushing it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> _maybe_ doable but the roads will be _really_ busy especially around the park. If you're coming from Peckham you're best getting out at the HH entrance even though you'll be at the bottom - rather than the (preferable) top of the park simply because I reckon that by the time you try and get around the other side to either the Brailsford or Tulse Hill entrance you'll be pushing it for time. They usually let them off just upwards of the tree circle so it's best to be up on the ridge running from the hall along to the BMX track - and then you can see the fireworks over the rest of London's skyline too - but obv you'll see them from the bottom end too.



What about outside of the Park itself.  Any particular nearby roads where you can get a good view?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2011)

The garden of the prince regent is normally fine... plus they have loos.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2011)

It's ok, looks like we'll definitely not get there as the plan is to go for a pint afterwards


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Not long now. Have not been through the park this week, are preparations under way yet?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope to come to this if it's not pissing down to much.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I hope to come to this if it's not pissing down to much.



Weather looks shit 

If you are coming down then pop round ours. I will be sorting (cooking) bangers and Kitty will be sorting sparklers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Weather looks shit



No change since yesterday


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmm, bit damp earlier. At least the park drains quickly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Hmmm, bit damp earlier. At least the park drains quickly.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Weather looks shit
> 
> If you are coming down then pop round ours. I will be sorting (cooking) bangers and Kitty will be sorting sparklers


Appreciate the invite.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 5, 2011)

Restrictions in effect and parking tickets issued like confetti along the top end of Railton Rd and adjoing roads this morning - hundreds of them. Before 8.00am_:_ No hint of opportunism there._
_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

Woop Woop

Weather looking better now


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2011)

If it does rain maybe they should learn their lesson and next year spend the £36k this bullshit is costing on a teacher's annual salary or something like that


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> If it does rain maybe they should learn their lesson and next year spend the £36k this bullshit is costing on a teacher's annual salary or something like that



What time are you heading down?


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2011)

the fuck

i can download a windows 95 screensaver, a rammstein record, apply my headphones and recreate exactly what's happening up the road. for nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> i can download a windows 95 screensaver, a rammstein record, apply my headphones and recreate exactly what's happening up the road. for nothing.



Last time I considered going on a date I thought the same way. Just stuck on YouPorn and headphones instead of all that talking and laughing nonsense. Waste of fucking time and money really.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> i can download a windows 95 screensaver, a rammstein record, apply my headphones and recreate exactly what's happening up the road. for nothing.


If public displays mean fewer people letting off their own fireworks in a yard that's far too short, or on paths used by dogwalkers, IMHO it's money well spent.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 5, 2011)

Is there a place people are aiming to stand by?  We're hoping to make it but may be late.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Is there a place people are aiming to stand by?  We're hoping to make it but may be late.



We will be comeing in the Brixton Water Lane entrance and heading up the path until close enough. 
Probably just past the lido, near the old changing/toilet block?

I'll be the one jumping up and down and squeaking


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2011)

If I get off the internet now and do what I'm meant to be doing I should be allowed to treat myself to a stand in a damp field.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 5, 2011)

If (big if) I get there, I'll be the one with the copper ivy leaf hairband.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll be the one standing outside struggling to be heard over the noise of 30 grand being blown up shouting 'no ifs, no buts, no public sector cuts'


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> If it does rain maybe they should learn their lesson and next year spend the £36k this bullshit is costing on a teacher's annual salary or something like that


Nah fuck that shit. Sack a few head Teachers instead and have a bigger display.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 5, 2011)

But you get more bangs for your money with fireworks...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> I'll be the one standing outside struggling to be heard over the noise of 30 grand being blown up shouting 'no ifs, no buts, no public sector cuts'



You are right. I will contact Lambeth and suggest the event is sponsored from now on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> If it does rain maybe they should learn their lesson and next year spend the £36k this bullshit is costing on a teacher's annual salary or something like that



Miserable git


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2011)

this is true. i cannot deny it.

i do however assume anyone 'enjoying' this evening's nonsense have never, or will never attend a public sector cuts protest


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> i do however assume anyone 'enjoying' this evening's nonsense have never, or will never attend a public sector cuts protest



You are 100% correct, as most people with a strong opinion are


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 5, 2011)

gabi said:


> this is true. i cannot deny it.
> 
> i do however assume anyone 'enjoying' this evening's nonsense have never, or will never attend a public sector cuts protest



I will not be attending this evening's nonsense


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I will not be attending this evening's nonsense



only 'cos you can't...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2011)

we will be up where we have been most every year (and usually with other urbanites) which is just below the path which runs from Brockwell Hall to the tennis courts - a little along from the bottom of the volleyball pitch and the exercise bars.  We will have a little squealer with us.

Actually.. I want to buy a glostik for her... a trick we learned when we last when camping in the dark... so she can run around but we can see her.  Anyone got any ideas of where we might be able to get one this afternoon?  Somewhere reasonably close to Brockwell Park would be good but we can travel a bit.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2011)

I think Poundland or the 99p store by the tube do glowsticks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 5, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> only 'cos you can't...



yes well


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Actually.. I want to buy a glostik for her... a trick we learned when we last when camping in the dark... so she can run around but we can see her. Anyone got any ideas of where we might be able to get one this afternoon? Somewhere reasonably close to Brockwell Park would be good but we can travel a bit.



If you get stuck I have a couple here. They were got from Poundland in Wandsworth so would be surprised if the cheap shops of Brixton don't have.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 5, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> we will be up where we have been most every year (and usually with other urbanites) which is just below the path which runs from Brockwell Hall to the tennis courts - a little along from the bottom of the volleyball pitch and the exercise bars. We will have a little squealer with us.
> 
> Actually.. I want to buy a glostik for her... a trick we learned when we last when camping in the dark... so she can run around but we can see her. Anyone got any ideas of where we might be able to get one this afternoon? Somewhere reasonably close to Brockwell Park would be good but we can travel a bit.



Shame you didn't post an hour earlier as I was just in Nisa and noticed they had fireworks, so they may have had glowsticks


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2011)

oh thanks both of you..... Badgers - we may take you up on that.  Minnie, I can always pop over to Nisa.

We have borrowed a car which goes back tomorrow and we have to take it over to Dulwich to get it cleaned out and de-toddlerified at the place next to the Dog Kennel hill Sainsbury's... maybe somewhere over there will have one?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

Still dry ish out there. Few ciders on the go but keeping our powder dry.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2011)

We're going to the Windmill to see Drunken Balordi afterwards if anyone fancies it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 5, 2011)

as I said on the chitter chatter thread.. that was really fantastic, brilliantly organised, loads of good entertainment beforehand, the display and the way they did the music across the last 200 years was really well thought out.. and the fireworks were beautiful. Fantastic atmosphere in the park tonight - best firework night for years for me - seeing it through the eyes of my little girl for the first time.

oh and tons of glowsticks for sale... they were making a killing!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 6, 2011)

Really huge crowds as well. Excellent.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2011)

Was a great turnout wasn't it. Really good display and a good night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> as I said on the chitter chatter thread.. that was really fantastic, brilliantly organised, loads of good entertainment beforehand, the display and the way they did the music across the last 200 years was really well thought out.. and the fireworks were beautiful. Fantastic atmosphere in the park tonight - best firework night for years for me - seeing it through the eyes of my little girl for the first time.
> 
> oh and tons of glowsticks for sale... they were making a killing!



I thought about you as my cab was driving past the entrance to the park and I saw a guy selling glowsticks.  Came back around 9.00pm and it certainly looked busier than other years.  I was most pissed off to be missing it.

However, I was sitting in a pub called The Pyrotechnist with pictures of Guy Fawkes outside, so I was in keeping with the theme of the evening.


----------



## gabi (Nov 6, 2011)

Disorganised, uncoordinated mess. Summed up Lambeth Council really.

One or two decent explosions but not worth £36k. They should really spend a little less on the bangs and a little more on someone who knows how to co-ordinate this kind of shit. Less is more.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you go then?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmph. I didn't go. I didn't deserve it. Not that staying in did me much good. Bah humbug.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Did you go then?



Course he did.  Didn't you hear him?  



> I'll be the one standing outside struggling to be heard over the noise of 30 grand being blown up shouting 'no ifs, no buts, no public sector cuts'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Course he did.  Didn't you hear him?



I couldn't hear him over all the people moaning about the disorganisation


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> Disorganised, uncoordinated mess. Summed up Lambeth Council really.
> 
> One or two decent explosions but not worth £36k. They should really spend a little less on the bangs and a little more on someone who knows how to co-ordinate this kind of shit. Less is more.


How was it disorganised and unco-ordinated?

I thought it was well-organised and it was the best display I've seen at Brockwell Park. And music was certainly well-co-ordinated with the fireworks.

The music did seem to get progressively worse after the Who though.


----------



## gabi (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, I went.

Someone had to give a fair and balanced report on that bullshit.

I know councillors read this forum in between power naps at their desks - so if one of you could post up the final cost of the event that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2011)

You know when you are saying one thing and everyone (so far) disagrees with you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> Someone had to give a fair and balanced report on that bullshit.



Course they did


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> Yes, I went.
> 
> Someone had to give a fair and balanced report on that bullshit.
> 
> I know councillors read this forum in between power naps at their desks - so if one of you could post up the final cost of the event that'd be much appreciated.


 
If you don't know the cost, where did you get the £36,000 figure from.

£36,000 works out at about 13p per Lambeth resident, pretty good value.


----------



## gabi (Nov 6, 2011)

That figure is based on the last time they exploded shiny things in brockwell park. With inflation, it's no doubt more this time around.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> That figure is based on the last time they exploded shiny things in brockwell park. With inflation, it's no doubt more this time around.


You mean as much as 15p per resident?


----------



## gabi (Nov 6, 2011)

Or one and a half social workers' annual salaries. Depending on the way you look at it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> That figure is based on the last time they exploded shiny things in brockwell park. With inflation, it's no doubt more this time around.



From last year



> *The council announced last month it was to scrap the two bonfire night displays to save £35,000, because of a reduction in Government cash. *


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> Or one and a half social workers' annual salaries. Depending on the way you look at it.



boo hoo


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 6, 2011)

I suppose, if you use the Olympics argument, the £37,000 was a bargain because it brought thousands of money-spending visitors to pubs, restaurants, etc in Lambeth - as well as some temp employment and parking ticket 'opportunities'.

Not sure how well that argument works....


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> Or one and a half social workers' annual salaries. Depending on the way you look at it.


Hard to put a price on things that bring the community together, give joy to kids, let poor families enjoy a fireworks display, bring loads of money into the area, boost the takings of local pubs, restaurants etc etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

and every pub I went past last night was absolutely rammed


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2011)

editor said:


> You mean as much as 15p per resident?



Mental eh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Mental eh?



Just think, the Streatham Common fireworks next year may go up to 16p per person


----------



## gabi (Nov 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Hard to put a price on things that bring the community together, give joy to kids, let poor families enjoy a fireworks display, bring loads of money into the area, boost the takings of local pubs, restaurants etc etc.



It is however very easy to see what 36k could do for certain local charities who are suffering like fuck at the moment.

It's Lambeth tho. They're simulataneously giving themselves inflation busting pay-rises while raising public housing rents. So it's unsurprising they see something like 25 minutes of vote-winning lights and explosions as a good investment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm watching videos of the fireworks on YouTube.  There's some good ones on there

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=brockwell+and+fireworks&aq=f


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2011)

what we did think, and people around us seemed to agree, was that it really was very well coordinated indeed.  I really liked the way they did it.  We were also hypothesizing on what they could have done music wise after The Who... but I doubt our choices would have been crowd pleasers either... 

Obviously the money could have been spent in any number of other ways.... but I think this sort of thing _is _important - along with things like the Country Show.  It can be pretty hard living around here and this sort of thing provides an opportunity for anyone and everyone who wishes to attend to have a bit of fun, hang out with neighbours and friends and just have an evening off from every day life.  There were a lot of very happy people there last night, a great atmosphere and I think that is worth something personally.

I imagine there are many other ways in which one could reproach Lambeth for misuse of public money to be honest.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> Or one and a half social workers' annual salaries. Depending on the way you look at it.



The cost of employing a social worker or a teacher is much more than the cost of their salaries.



gabi said:


> It is however very easy to see what 36k could do for certain local charities who are suffering like fuck at the moment.


One minute they're hard up, the next they should give a load of money to charity.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> what we did think, and people around us seemed to agree, was that it really was very well coordinated indeed. I really liked the way they did it. We were also hypothesizing on what they could have done music wise after The Who... but I doubt our choices would have been crowd pleasers either...



They could have played stuff buy local bands. Alabama3, Carter USM, La Roux, LKJ etc.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 6, 2011)

.... Florence


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 6, 2011)

Agree with gabi it was a shambles, serious crowd control issues, very poorly organised.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2011)

Some pics:

















More pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brockwell-park-fireworks-display-guy-fawkes-night-2011/


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2011)

You missed half the fireworks by not being in the park tbh.  There were a load of fountainy ones that were at ground level.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 7, 2011)

Maggot said:


> They could have played stuff buy local bands. Alabama3, Carter USM, La Roux, LKJ etc.



..and the majority wouldn't have a fucking clue...


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> You missed half the fireworks by not being in the park tbh. There were a load of fountainy ones that were at ground level.


We could see most of them but they just didn't make for very good photos.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2011)

Maggot said:


> How was it disorganised and unco-ordinated?
> 
> I thought it was well-organised and it was the best display I've seen at Brockwell Park. And music was certainly well-co-ordinated with the fireworks.
> 
> The music did seem to get progressively worse after the Who though.


 
If you were on the lido side of the park where we were, you couldn't hear the music at all!  I was vaguely aware there was music but couldn't hear any of it distinctly enough to work out what it was.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> If you were on the lido side of the park where we were, you couldn't hear the music at all! I was vaguely aware there was music but couldn't hear any of it distinctly enough to work out what it was.


We must have been quite near you then - we couldn't hear music either - I still oohed and ahhhed loads though


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> If you were on the lido side of the park where we were, you couldn't hear the music at all! I was vaguely aware there was music but couldn't hear any of it distinctly enough to work out what it was.


Really?  At the top of the hill it was loud and clear. I assumed it was like that in all directions.

You can hear it on my video:


----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> We must have been quite near you then - we couldn't hear music either - I still oohed and ahhhed loads though



Probably.  Your hubbie was having a fag outside your flat when we walked past so you can't have been far behind us.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2011)

Funnily enough I was thinking about that Katy Perry track while watching the display!  But no, couldn't hear it at all.  Weird, innit.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2011)

Best fireworks I've been to in ages. Maybe best ever. Lots of variety and really good coordination with the music. Can't believe they can make smiley faces !


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> Or one and a half social workers' annual salaries. Depending on the way you look at it.



Social workers get paid more than that. And you admit you have invented the figure anyway. Miserable sod.

The speakers and the whole display were designed to be seen from the top of the hill. Seems a bit rubbish to complain that you didn't bother going to the right place.

We had a great time, I thought it was the best display they've ever put on and my daughter had a fantastic time.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2011)

ringo said:


> Social workers get paid more than that. And you admit you have invented the figure anyway. Miserable sod.
> 
> The speakers and the whole display were designed to be seen from the top of the hill. Seems a bit rubbish to complain that you didn't bother going to the right place.
> 
> We had a great time, I thought it was the best display they've ever put on and my daughter had a fantastic time.



Well it wasn't like that was publicised.  And there were so many people it was difficult to move around anyway.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

When did I admit to 'inventing' the figure?

That's the official figure, as posted up by someone else. From a couple of years ago. So presumably more this time.

Couldn't hear any music either btw, maybe that's why it seemed uncoordinated (we were near the lido, along with hundreds of others)


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> When did I admit to 'inventing' the figure?
> 
> That's the official figure, as posted up by someone else. From a couple of years ago. So presumably more this time.
> 
> Couldn't hear any music either btw, maybe that's why it seemed uncoordinated (we were near the lido, along with hundreds of others)


Well, I guess they could have spent another pile of cash to ensure that the entire park was covered with sound, but then I imagine some locals would complain about the extra expenditure.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> If you were on the lido side of the park where we were, you couldn't hear the music at all! I was vaguely aware there was music but couldn't hear any of it distinctly enough to work out what it was.



Yep, we were that side and it was the same.  Couldn't hear any music.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Probably. Your hubbie was having a fag outside your flat when we walked past so you can't have been far behind us.


Ah, I was a bit late home. I still loved it even though I couldn't hear the music 



nipsla said:


> Yep, we were that side and it was the same. Couldn't hear any music.


ooh, we were all stood around the same place.

Imagine if gabi had been in Oban


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> When did I admit to 'inventing' the figure?
> 
> That's the official figure, as posted up by someone else. From a couple of years ago. So presumably more this time.



Brilliant


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Nov 7, 2011)

There was actually a great atmosphere at the side of the Lido where you couldn't hear the music - I've always gone up to the top of the hill before, so when we couldn't hear the music I just assumed it was because of where we were & it didn't bother me.

Being with people who'd just popped across from the pub & being able to get back in 5 minutes made up for missing the music - I think it was fairly obvious that if you wanted to join in the whole thing (there were supposed to be extra food & drink stalls this year?) you'd go much earlier & into the main part of the park.

The display seemed more interesting than most years - it also felt like they'd used less fireworks to achieve it.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

ringo said:


> Brilliant



Er, what does that mean? When did I 'invent' this figure?



> Social workers get paid more than that.



Your maths are a bit fuzzy on what a social worker earns btw 

http://www.prospects.ac.uk/social_worker_salary.htm


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2011)

You said yourself you've taken a figure from two years and guessed at how it's changed. So you made it up, you have no idea at all how it's changed.

Your salary guess comes from a third party website, my knowledge comes from my partner and her colleagues, who are social workers.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

ringo said:


> You said yourself you've taken a figure from two years and guessed at how it's changed. So you made it up, you have no idea at all how it's changed.



Um.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflation

not rocket science sunshine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> Um.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflation
> 
> not rocket science sunshine.


 
The 20 minute firework display that turned into 50 seconds in Oban cost £6k


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

Bargain!


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> Um.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflation
> 
> not rocket science sunshine.



You have no idea if they allocated the same amount or a different amount to that year, inflation is irrelevant. You are a muppet.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2011)

I wonder how many key worker jobs Windrush Sq cost....

/stirs


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I wonder how many key worker jobs Windrush Sq cost....
> 
> /stirs


It was funded by TFL, so none.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2011)

Only in part.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I wonder how many key worker jobs Windrush Sq cost....
> 
> /stirs



More specifically, that spit of a fountain 

(even if it was funded by TFL)


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2011)

sorry edited for fuckwittery


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2011)

It has always seemed obvious to me that the place to watch a fireworks in a park that has a ridge overlooking the London skyline - is from the top of the ridge - not down the bottom looking upwards and as such that's how the event would be aligned for best viewing.  From the top the music was great and it wasn't crowded at all.  Also that's where all the stalls and entertainment were (apart from the funfair obviously).


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 7, 2011)

editor said:


>


Is that an urbanite who's come out in his bloody pyjamas? He'll catch his death.


----------

